# What wireless lighting control system have you installed? Anything worth looking into



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I've used lutron products. Lutron has the residential and commercial products. I have yet to use the app (I'm cheap... I haven't bought the hub yet) but my wholesaler had the commercial one set up with the app. It's pretty cool and easy to set up the components. 

If your clients go away a lot I like the security function of the lutron. If you get their blinds then you can have the blinds open and close and lights turn on and off while you're away to make it look like someone is home. 

Lutron also supposedly supports control of there products from other than your phone. Logitech harmony (programmable remote) is one of the ways (when I get the hub I'm gonna try this... It would be nice to control the lights from my tv remote for that room).

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Would you please finish filling out your profile? Specifically, what's your profession within the electrical industry?

As to your inquiry, what is your target customer and what do they want to do? Residential single family?


----------



## twiggs462 (May 9, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Welcome to the forum. Would you please finish filling out your profile? Specifically, what's your profession within the electrical industry?
> 
> As to your inquiry, what is your target customer and what do they want to do? Residential single family?


I have filled out my profile. I work in the electrical wholesale industry, but I am not looking to market my business or direct anyone to me. I am looking for feedback.

My target customers are both smaller and larger ECs... The smaller guys will want to look at residential based products. Conversely the larger ECs will look toward industrial and commercial applications.

I have been looking at Lutron, but some customers like RAB, but it's an expensive solution. Looking who makes the best product based on quality and price point. I know you can't have everything. Want to weight options against this groups feedback. What do electricians prefer to install?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

twiggs462 said:


> I have filled out my profile. I work in the electrical wholesale industry, but I am not looking to market my business or direct anyone to me. I am looking for feedback.
> 
> My target customers are both smaller and larger ECs... The smaller guys will want to look at residential based products. Conversely the larger ECs will look toward industrial and commercial applications.
> 
> I have been looking at Lutron, but some customers like RAB, but it's an expensive solution. Looking who makes the best product based on quality and price point. I know you can't have everything. Want to weight options against this groups feedback. What do electricians prefer to install?


Thank you. Please understand the forum owner's position that this forum is for electrical industry professionals only due to the inherent danger of working with electricity.

Welcome to the forum and thanks again for filling out your profile. 

I'm sure you'll get many responses to your inquiry.


----------



## twiggs462 (May 9, 2018)

Mike Thanks for the response. Completely agree.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My answer is that it really depends on whether you're talking a commercial or resi install. In commercial, it's generally highly spec'd and the EC has no say in it anyhow. In resi, that's where the EC's preferences generally come into play. You asking about resi?


----------



## twiggs462 (May 9, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> My answer is that it really depends on whether you're talking a commercial or resi install. In commercial, it's generally highly spec'd and the EC has no say in it anyhow. In resi, that's where the EC's preferences generally come into play. You asking about resi?


Yes. For your general 1-4 man ECs that service resi end users. Again, Lutron has been recommended... are there others.

On a technical level I’m ok... but what is in your opinion user friendly and at a price point that is not like a spec’d line like RAB for example.

Thanks for your input


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I really like an respect RAB as a company and an innovator. I use their motion lights exclusively, because they're the only ones that truly work. I had no idea they made lighting control, to be honest, but I'd give them a shot because of my overall good results with their other products. 

I generally lean toward Lutron for anything lighting control because of a few reasons. Their products generally work exactly as advertised and their tech support is among the best I've ever experience in any product from any manufacturer. Their website is also advanced enough to the point where anything common you can Google up on your phone and probably sort it out in minutes. 

I've used Crestron before, and although you can make it do about anything your imagination can dream up, it's almost a trade niche in and of itself. The learning curve to be effective with it makes it prohibitive for a guy that wants to dip his toes into a little bit of everything and be the expert on nothing.

If the decision was up to me, I'd ultimately pick Lutron. People generally keep returning to the well where they know there's water.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

For residential, I use Lutron Caseta and Nest.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

So what features do you want? On, off, scheduling & 0-10V dimming? And control from their phone?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I will be doing my neighbours entire house in the coming weeks with lutron caseta products. I will let you know how easy the install is and the app.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been using Lutron as well. One Vive set up in a hangar, RA2 at home and a few small Caseta and Pico combos. I haven't tried the Caseta hub yet. Lutron has a lot of options available that cover a very large breadth of needs.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

Rab is only good at motion sensor lights, but for residential lighting control, Lutron is the best so far because of their massive product line. ... All of them are resi purpose


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

We use Vantage Controls (www.VantageControls.com) for the past 20 years+. It is built rock solid, and it's RF solution is good for a 125 foot radius.
But like any product, the programming sets apart the installer. Many homeowners want something that works, but is very easy to use. Many installers program a single load per button and an all off. You need to program scenes, paths, all off, etc. It must be so intuitive that a blind person can turn on and\off the lights for the person behind them.


----------

